# IH 454 not firing



## drover (Nov 9, 2011)

Looking at a 71 model IH 454 tractor, have not purchased yet. Motor turns over but not firing. getting 10 volts to the battery side of the coil, nothing on the distributer side of the coil. removed dist cap and points where adjusted so they would not open. Adjusted points so they would open and cleaned them up with sand paper, still no fire. There is a new rotor as well. Where do I start checking?

Thanks in advance
Drover


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Do you see a small arc when you open and close the points (ignition on)? 



> Ignition Coil Test
> 
> 1. Disconnect the ignition coil output wire at the distributor cap.
> 2. Connect a spark plug to the end of the ignition coil output wire which you just disconnected.
> ...


Above from Ignition System Troubleshooting


----------



## drover (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks Ernie, found the problem, the points and condenser were shorted to ground.


----------



## JKHoll (Nov 15, 2012)

How about the tower wire (coil > distributor)? I have seen those where people pull the wire out of the distributor, put the boot back and barely put the wire back in to give it a hotter spark. If that isn't all the way in - no fire.
Ignition - check the ignition circuit. Is proper voltage getting to coil when switch is on?
Timing - if timing has slipped..... or is way off, it won't fire.
I don't have a tractor like that - just going from basic experience with ignition.

JKHoll


----------



## magnaman (Nov 6, 2012)

Be cautious doing all this work on someone else's tractor. It could end up raising the sales price. It may not be much of an issue in the tractor world but many times a running motorcycle is worth 2-3x a non runner, even if you make it a runner. There are people out there like this.


----------

